# Miami Food Truck Driver Shoots Robber, Then His Friends Open Fire From a Nearby Car



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...then-his-friends-open-fire-from-a-nearby-car/


----------

